# Finally got a Goat



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

finally decided to sell the trans am and buy an 04 a4 supercharged goat. all the mods were done by RKSPORT. its got a rksport hood, ground effects, spoiler, carbon fiber engine dress up, magna charger, 85 mm throttle body, and 19 inch zone 3 piece wheels.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice goat, how much did you pick it up for? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

i gave $15000 i got a hell of a deal but i had to travel 600 miles to get it


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations and I'm sure it was worth the ride arty:


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet GTO, real sweet deal!!


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

i just cant wait to get it to the dyno and the track. my brothers got a firehawk with 435 rwhp and hes been runnin his mouth ever since i got it


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL! GTO tail lights will shut him up quick!


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats on the car and getting a sweet deal.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet deal, can't say I'm in love with the interior, but I'm definitely in love with the engine.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

badass, congrats. awesome steal, got mine for 11k but i have no super charger lol


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome steal. Now go have some fun.


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

the interior doesnt match the outside color very well but the seats are so comfortable


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

took the car to exotic performance plus in columbia city Indiana today for a dyno run. hit 373 hp and 397 ft lbs of torque


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

craigthecarroll said:


> took the car to exotic performance plus in columbia city Indiana today for a dyno run. hit 373 hp and 397 ft lbs of torque


Something is definitely wrong.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

:agree


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats. Whats the build date on your car?


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

it has a carbon fiber radiator support so i dont know the build date unless you can find it with the vin. the dyno run was on a mustang dyno and i've heard you get better numbers from a dyno jet dyno.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thats sick!! Congrats, Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

craigthecarroll said:


> took the car to exotic performance plus in columbia city Indiana today for a dyno run. hit 373 hp and 397 ft lbs of torque


Is the supercharger belt on?? It should do better then that, those sound like close to stock #s.


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

thats 373 at the wheels. arent the stock numbers 350 on the motor?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but `05 was 400HP stock. 373 plus 20% drivetrain loss gives you about 447HP. About as much as I would expect from a cam and headers with a tune.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds about right to me for an '04 with an automatic with FI on a mustang dyno. I don't think their is anything *wrong* with it! From what I've read a dynojet will give you better numbers.

Have fun!


----------



## craigthecarroll (Mar 15, 2009)

hopefully in the near future i will be getting a cam and headers


----------



## rksportinc (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad to see the car is still in great condition. Good deal.


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome car! Sweet steal..... you will enjoy it!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

epp is a good shop, but I have seen them leave a little on the table too. A friend of mine got his CTSv tuned at epp, then took it to pro dyno tech in crawfordsville, and got him 20 more horse while retaining very safe AFR, and timing. Plus they told him they were removing all torque management but left some. That's just one case, not trying to bash EPP, it's just somthing i've seen. They build some very nice cars including a good friend of mine's '06. Is your car pretty stock other than the maggie?


----------

